# [S] Gute Hardstyle Sampler



## BL4CK_92 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich suche gute Hardstyle Sampler.
Bin eher der Fan von Raw, Nu:Style ist nicht so mein Ding, kann aber auch kicken.

Also haut mal was gutes raus bitte!


----------



## Scalon (21. Juli 2013)

Sampler im Sinne von Sample/Rip das zum Produzieren genommen wird, oder Compilation wie eine Art Album?
Für das Erste frag Blutonium Boy 
Für das Zweite schau lieber nach Podcasts (Minus is More, Digital Punk Unleashed) oder das aktuelle Crypsis Album bzw Radial Redemption macht gerade die letzten Tracks soweit ich weiß


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oppJIlff80Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo6Vilo8DwI

Radical Redemption ist eigentlich ideal für Raw-Hardstyle.  Hat ja mittlerweile auch schon was mit Angerfist produziert. Sehr erfolgreich und richtig geile Musik. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffHcsAF9nM4

Und der andere ist Chain Reaction  Kannst ja auch mal bei Youtube in die anderen Lieder reinhören 

Falls du noch nen bisl anderen Hardstyle haben willst sag Bescheid. Nu-Style hat auch seine guten Lieder


----------



## vinyard (22. Juli 2013)

mhhh also hönnte dir mal paar(edwa 1000)lieder posten !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

verstehe aber nicht ganz was du suchen tust ?


----------



## cryzen (22. Juli 2013)

Kriege ich ja Kopfschmerzen, bei solcher mukke,,,bumm bumm bumm tick tick tock bumm bumm xD


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2013)

^^dann scheint sie ja nicht für dich gemacht zu sein .....genauso wie dieser Thread 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LIC_kvFQuCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich suche eig Alben, Compilations. Und da war ja schon gutes dabei.


----------



## Scalon (22. Juli 2013)

Es sollte auch noch ein 2. Unleashed Album raus kommen (A2 Records) dürfte aber noch ein bisschen dauern bis es fertig ist. Müsste glaube ich Unleashed once again sein 

/e: im September (http://www.scantraxx.com/news/long-awaited-new-album-a2-records-unleashed-once-again/487)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juli 2013)

Hab mir jetzt mal Radical Redemption und Defqon 1 2013 und 2012 rausgelassen. Erst mal durchhören. 

Und zum Thema Angerfist Speedcore/Hardcore: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xKJ4YfFirA


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juli 2013)

Die CD Boxen der beiden Defqon 1? Habe hier die beiden stehen. 

Selten so geile Auswahl an Musik gehört. 2013 ist echt der Hammer. Vorallem den Hardstyle und Hardcore Part finde ich bombastitsch.

Angerfist macht aber nur Hardcore  

Voice of Mayhem ist der Inbegriff des Hardcores (zumindest für mich). Damals zu 15. Auflage der Masters of Hardcore in der Brabanthalle in Hertogenbosch entstanden  Ich meine damit, dass es dafür das Anthem war und estmals richtig aufgelegt wurde.  

Angerfist hat mein ich nur 1-2 Terrortracks. **** the Promqueen (Tripped Mix) ist einer davon


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juli 2013)

Retaliate läuft bei mir fast täglich. Super Typ!


----------



## Scalon (22. Juli 2013)

Und defqon 1 läuft bei dir unter Rawstyle? Da ist doch auf Main Nustyle des Grauens xD wobei dies Jahr thrilogy mit Frontliner auch der Größte Witz ist. Für mich ist das Raw und Hardcore so wie letztes Jahr mit Crypsis und Zatox aber Frontliner


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Juli 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Und defqon 1 läuft bei dir unter Rawstyle? Da ist doch auf Main Nustyle des Grauens xD wobei dies Jahr thrilogy mit Frontliner auch der Größte Witz ist. Für mich ist das Raw und Hardcore so wie letztes Jahr mit Crypsis und Zatox aber Frontliner


 
Stimmt schon. 

Aber die suche ist doch noch nicht abgeschlossen. 

Kronos find ich zB auch ganz cool.

Und die 2012 hab ich auch am Start. Also hab ich mich ja nicht völlig verkauft .

EDIT: Diese hier hab ich jetzt auch mal bestellt.


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juli 2013)

Leute die Defqon 1 Box ist kein Raw-Style  Nu-Style. Hört sich trotzdem gut an. 

Falls einer die Syndicate Box von euch hat und auch gehört hat. Da ist feinster Raw-Hardstyle von Chain Reaction drauf


----------



## vinyard (24. Juli 2013)

best of the best !!!!!

sind fast alle guten drauf(hardstyle)


Hardstyle Vol. 24 (mixed by showtek) | *FULL ALBUM* - YouTube

paar fehlen noch habe nicht so viel zeit


----------



## Scalon (24. Juli 2013)

du hast den Anfang aber schon gelesen, dass Rawstyle gesucht wird


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Juli 2013)

Heute kam die Radical Redemption. F*ck Yeah!


----------

